# Amare Stoudamire



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Just curious, what Suns fans think Amare is going to produce this year. Personally I think this kid is going to be a steal for you guys. He might not produce huge numbers in his rookie year but over time as he learns the NBA game look for him to dominate.

This year I'll predict

10 ppg
3 rpg
3 ast
25 min


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

i dont think he wil score that much, but i think he will definetly get more boards. But, i think he will play that amount

I think 

8 ppg
6 rpg
1 bpg
1 apg

25 min


----------



## fastbreak05 (Sep 28, 2002)

10PPG
6RPG
1BPG
1APG

These are my projected stats, he is going to be a superstar or close to it. The Suns have one of the most, if not the most, athletic big man in the game and he has the heart and devotion to take it to another level.

Amare gives the Suns a future post presence and a shot blocking presence, even as a rookie. Even though most his points will come off dunks. The only knock on him (from scouts during the draft) is his basketball IQ (which is untested) and his perimeter shot (which power PFs aren't even supposed to shoot).


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I'm going to go with
10PPG
6RPG
1.7BPG
.5 APG


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

8 PPG
5 RPG
1 APG

You really aren't going to expect much from a high schooler. I predict stats something like these from Stoudamire this season.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shadows</b>!
> Just curious, what Suns fans think Amare is going to produce this year. Personally I think this kid is going to be a steal for you guys. He might not produce huge numbers in his rookie year but over time as he learns the NBA game look for him to dominate.
> 
> This year I'll predict
> ...


Amare's stat predictions/Rookie Year
10 ppg
6 rpg
3 ast

Amare will be awsome!!!
A 6'10 power player. He will be the Suns true Post player for years to come. The Kid plays with a lot of energy, has quickness around the paint and on transition. He will put up high% shots and develop a mid range J. And yes...Amare can also throw down some serious BANGS. As for his D, He did mention that he realized the players at the 4 are alot faster and stronger than what he expected, but he loves the fact that he feels he can hold his own and only learn from others.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Amare Stoudamire*



> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> Amare's stat predictions/Rookie Year
> ...


you think he would honestly avg 3 assts a game


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Amare Stoudamire*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> you think he would honestly avg 3 assts a game


Just a wild guess.....But yeah I think so


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Amare Stoudemire stats this pre-season.

Game 4: 15 point 11 rebounds

Game 3: 17 points 11 rebounds

Game 2: 9 points 5 rebounds

Game 1: 15 points 4 rebounds

That is pretty damn impressive to me for the any kid right out of high school pre-season or not!

If the produces like that from time to time the Suns could have a good year, main reason is because they are in the West and need a athletic 4 to matchup with Wallce, Webber, KG, Gasol etc for time to time.

Should get 
ppg: 7
rpg: 9
bpg 1

I don't think they need him to score, they need him to defend...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Amare Stoudemire stats this pre-season.
> 
> Game 4: 15 point 11 rebounds
> ...


Man Child


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*wow*

I realize it was one preseason game, but the kid looked fearless out there on Saturday night. If he's within 10 feet of the rim, he's going to attempt to throw it down. Very good pickup for the Suns.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Amare is one Tenacious player that will be a force is the league one day. I expect him to become a tough defender as well. He certainly has the size and strength to bang down low in the paint with any other Forwards and Centers. I'm anxious to see him play this year, look for him to hook-up with Step and Penny for some serious Lobb-Bangs


----------

